# Post Draft Party Wrap-Up



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Well first off I just want to say thanks to Retro for setting everything up, it was a lot of fun. The food and drink were both good and plentiful. 

The most surreal aspect of the evening was watching and commenting on the draft while standing in the company of such cyber luminaries as PCLoadLetter, Lizzy, Nater, Kramer, Spongyfunny and others. A great time was had by all.

And the Duhon pick was greeted with laughter, I swear, always a PG or a PF


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Maestro, thanks for the cycles.

Nice to meet you all tonight. Except for kukoc4ever.  

Peace,
Calvin


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

the above post was from a friend of mine and kucoc4ever who attended the party as well. And also a shout out to the great TB#1.


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

Whats up, Maestro... good to meet you and the rest of the BBboard crew. Looking foward to some good Bulls talk


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Good time guys! It was great meeting you all!


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

I had fun. It was a pleasure meeting all of you. I got some good pics and everyone will be exposed. 

INCLUDING THEIR SHOES!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I personally had a wretched time at the draft party. I wish I hadn't met any of you.

Kidding.

The party was a great time and everybody who was there was really cool. It definitely should become a tradition. Maybe we can even do a group Bulls game at some point, too.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

For everyone who did not attend, I have 2 words for you...

SAUSAGE FEST!  :heart:

Next year I'm expecting Draft Party 2005: Ladies Night.

Everyone was really cool... 
_(Spongy Fungy=huge alcoholic)_


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I am toying with the idea of being the first international participant next year ......

But if Phoenix winds up with our pick 

If I come drinks are on me

Don't hold me to this .. I'm pissed ( drunk ) been out to a Rugby Lunch ( Australia V England in Brisbane - my hometown tomorrow night ) 

But I'm serious about being there next year .. I promised my eldest boy I'd take him to Disney World before he starts school


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Yeah, if this is happening next year, I'm definitely going. I think it would kick some serious *** if this became a tradition of sorts. 

Even if we don't have our pick next year, it would still be fun. We could turn it into a bbb.net draft party, or something.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

agreed, many thanx to Retro for making the whole enchilada possible. (and the quesadillas. )

meeting Retro, TB#1, Kramer, Maestro, superdave, PC, Nater, kukoc4ever, etc., etc., etc. -- and of course the lovely Lizzy -- was definitely the highlight of the evening. (lord knows the draft part sucked. :sigh: )

as Retro and i talked a bit about next year, we thought about maybe a lottery party (complete with a life-sized, stand-up Elgin Baylor, since the lottery wouldn't be the same without him), since we might not have a pick next year. (i haven't partaken of that glass of Kool-Aid just yet, but what the heck do i know? )

anyone up for next May, in honor of the annual Secaucus bash? or should we look into another draft party in June?


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

Screw the party. 

How about we pick a game and go as a group. Don't we get a discount for a large party?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> agreed, many thanx to Retro for making the whole enchilada possible. (and the quesadillas. )
> 
> meeting Retro, TB#1, Kramer, Maestro, superdave, PC, Nater, kukoc4ever, etc., etc., etc. -- and of course the lovely Lizzy -- was definitely the highlight of the evening. (lord knows the draft part sucked. :sigh: )
> ...


Another draft party even if we are not a main player in it. Just watching other people come into the room, thinking it was thier function and realizing it wasn't, was funny:grinning:


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Another draft party even if we are not a main player in it. Just watching other people come into the room, thinking it was thier function and realizing it wasn't, was funny:grinning:


oh yeah. :yes: :grinning: 

the guy who came in and wanted to know if it was a polical benefit was classic.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

aw man. It was really fun putting handle names to faces. I left the name tags at home. forgot to load it into the car but I remember most of your names.

I started at arriving fashionably late, then it descended into arriving grossly late, missing both Bulls lottery picks. darn traffic. :no: oh well. it was still fun. I hear that at Ben Gordon's pick, everyone cheered and when Deng was selected, there was a stunned silence. The funniest observation is recorded on my vid camera and you guys will see what it is.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> oh yeah. :yes: :grinning:
> 
> ...


yes there was a John Kerry event no doubt:grinning:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Man, it was a blast. And the food was great -- nachos, quesadillas, buffalo wings, chicken strips, burgers. Yum.

Meeting everyone was great. We're internet junkies, but there was not a dweeb in the bunch!

I had a great time talking to everyone -- Thunderspirit, Wookie, Kramer, Retro, Maestro, my main man E. Slim, my other main man, Superdave, PC and Lizzy, dkg1, Nater, Spongy, Kucoc4Ever, Rawse, Benny's Got Back, mapelgleaf, everyone.

We should definitely do a group rate game. We should also do another bar party -- maybe a Sat. night game. And dkg's drunk buddy has to come too! Hysterical guy.

Major props to Retro for putting this all together. And for driving up from Terre Haute to attend the party and turning right back around and driving back home. A trooper, for sure.


----------



## Bennys Got Back (Jun 13, 2003)

Yeah, that was superb fun last night.

Meeting everybody was cool and weird at the same time, not surprised it was a sausage fest but I'm sure Lizzy will bring some more ladies along next time and hey maybe some of us can do that too - we've got a year!

Wookie - you may find on one of your pics that you find something more 'exposed' than you want to see! - it wasn't me.

F.Jerzy - I think I may classify for the first International participant coming from Scotland, even though I only had to travel 6 blocks to make it last night (which could invalidate it)! If you come all the way from Oz I'll be suitably impressed. The red carpet will definitely be out for you.

Come on Deng - make yourself a superstar...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Many thanks for organizing things RetroD. It was a blast. :grinning: Next year, we're getting a celeb or two to come out. Irene from Real World just doesn't cut it, though she did a mean job of serving drinks 

I forgot everyone's real names already... haha If I see you guys on the street I will address you as PCLoad, Kramer, spongy, Benny, Slim, etc.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

It was great to meet everyone last night. We should attend a game as a follow-up. Maybe Chris Duhon can spring for the tickets.

22 guys and 1 girl and I still didn't get lucky. :no:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> It was great to meet everyone last night. We should attend a game as a follow-up. Maybe Chris Duhon can spring for the tickets.
> 
> 22 guys and 1 girl and I still didn't get lucky. :no:


Are you kidding Lizzy? You had half the guys in the room at hello. The other half were married, gay, or in the bathroom at the time.

Next year, we definitely have to increase the number of females. There something so attractive about a woman who can discuss Jamal's shot selection while juggling what Pax should do with the MLE. Too bad my milkshake has no clue about such things...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Good times last nite. Great meeting everyone. I remember the loudest reaction oddly being the Chirs Duhon pick. That can't be a good sign for next year.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I was disappointed. I was going into the party thinking Nater was actually Garfield, and I'd been looking forward to meeting America's Favorite Feline since I was seven years old.

Turns out he was just some guy...

No one ever broke out the "Hello, My Name is Bullhawk!" stickers either.

Proud to say that I picked out TommyB out of a group of people.

I was the only guy waiting around for the #50 pick, and when it finally came around, they cut to commercials. Of course. Thanks to Kramer for sticking with me all the way through to that point though...

Fun meeting everyone. If I'm ever in town again during the draft or a Bulls game, I wouldn't kick and scream if something like this was set up again. Big ups to Retro.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> Proud to say that I picked out TommyB out of a group of people.


At least 3 people last night saw me and said they knew I was TB#1 before I even introduced myself.

I find that odd, and slightly disturbing...


:uhoh:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Leave it to me to write up a long and boring review...*

My favorite parts about last night:

The drive there that somehow took us an hour and a half when it should have taken like 15 minutes because, eventhough one of us works(ed) and the other lives in the city, we were both helpless. (And a special shout-out to the two valet guys working like two blocks away who had never heard of Goose Island. I appreciate your help, thanks!)

Walking in and hearing that Kramer (32) wasn't served because he didn't have a picture ID.

When we picked Ben Gordon and I had a stroke from sheer glee.

When we picked Luol Deng and I had another stroke from sheer something-not-at-all-resembling-glee. :no:
When Electric Slim walked in with a 'Nuclear Assault' t-shirt on. :rock: And then when he mistakenly called Luol Deng "Luol Dung." So, so fitting...

Having a half an hour discussion with Kukoc4Ever and his crew about Duo Design, The Rubber Boy and The Ice Cream Guy. Good times.

When we picked Jackson Vroman and I heard someone yell out "He's a poor man's Paul Shirley!" :laugh:

When Kramer, Rawse and I were talking right before the #50 pick and Kramer goes "Hey, the #50 pick is coming up. Where's Rawse?" (and started searching around the room). And he was serious!

Seeing the confused horror on Rawse's face when Memphis chose Sergei Lishouk. He waited all night for Sergei Lishouk!?

Meeting everyone, including Mapelgleaf, who I had no idea going in was actually Kyle from Real World: Chicago. Awesome. :grinning: 

Finding out the Astros traded for Carlos Beltran and going to the men's room to vomit. That was cool.

Thanks again, Retro for putting this whole thing together. It was definitely worth the money and I'd do it again in a heartbeat...as long as Superdave doesn't go.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 22 guys and 1 girl and I still didn't get lucky. :no:


sweetie, i know for a fact your hand got a kiss.   :yes:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I did get a hand kiss and it was awesome!

I can't believe I missed a convo about Rubber Boy.

Good Times - Slim's friend who chatted with me about Chris Penn and his dancing in Footloose. (Andy Katz looks like C Penn). Also the importance of Sean Penn remaining "Not Fat."


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> My favorite parts about last night:
> 
> The drive there that somehow took us an hour and a half when it should have taken like 15 minutes because, eventhough one of us works(ed) and the other lives in the city, we were both helpless. (And a special shout-out to the two valet guys working like two blocks away who had never heard of Goose Island. I appreciate your help, thanks!)
> ...


98% correct. Its nice to see former reality TV stars coming together at Goose Island. I'm bored and now that my #1 fan PCLoad has a lot of time on this hands to read my posts let me expound on the night:

- Everyone recognized TB#1. Everyone including the valets and waitstaff. We finally got to put a face to the Godfather of BB.net

- Ben Gordon picked #3. Kramer and PCLoad pump fists. I shake my head. I'm still shaking my head.

- Benny's Got Back has a sweet accent. I think its real too.

- the Basghetti/JohnPaxson/Bullhawk fiasco was still the buzz on draft night. Both he and the Ice Cream guy made for some interesting discussion 

- Rawse is a super nice guy. really.

- Maestro actually looks like a maestro. Very fitting name.

- Lizzy sizzled and she knows her basketball. No beer goggles needed fellas.

- spongy and I parading for Ha Seung Jin aka the Big Korean guy. Its a matter of national pride.

- Luol Deng gets picked #7. Was anyone happy? Not to be outdone by Chris Dukie Duhon at #39. Screams of joy and sorrow all at the same time.

- Steven A. Smith and Dick Vitale. OMFG.

- RealGMers and BB.net coming together. NIce to see. BB.net regulars recruiting tactics throughout the night? Nicer to see.

Another group outing is definitely on the horizon.... :grinning:


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

is the meeting only for chicago people? it looks really fun, i wish i could have joined u guys.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> It was great to meet everyone last night. We should attend a game as a follow-up. Maybe Chris Duhon can spring for the tickets.
> 
> 22 guys and 1 girl and I still didn't get lucky. :no:


don't worry I'll come next year


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> is the meeting only for chicago people? it looks really fun, i wish i could have joined u guys.


Well, it took place in Chicago.

but we watched the whole draft. you certainly would have been welcome.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> is the meeting only for chicago people? it looks really fun, i wish i could have joined u guys.


I spent around +/- 8 hours in the car to and fro last night and would do it again in a second.

It's comforting to be around other crazy people when we select PFs and PGs.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> It was great to meet everyone last night. We should attend a game as a follow-up. Maybe Chris Duhon can spring for the tickets.
> 
> 22 guys and 1 girl and I still didn't get lucky. :no:


My bad. I assumed that's why you were with PC Load Letter before the party... 




> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I was disappointed. I was going into the party thinking Nater was actually Garfield, and I'd been looking forward to meeting America's Favorite Feline since I was seven years old.
> 
> Turns out he was just some guy...


D'oh! Sorry to disappoint. :heart:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

speaking of disappointing, when are the pix getting posted?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

It was definitely a good time, and we should absolutely plan more events in the future. Games, draft lottery day, you name it...

PC Load Letter didn't really include himself in his list of memorable moments from last night, but he had some pretty good lines. One was something about how Josh Childress' official draft hat must have been size 10 3/4. Also, his reaction to the Deng pick was priceless -- and was captured on video, to be posted here as soon as I can figure out how to encode it (shrink the files).


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Also, his reaction to the Deng pick was priceless -- and was captured on video, to be posted here as soon as I can figure out how to encode it (shrink the files).


i can't wait to see this...


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> speaking of disappointing, when are the pix getting posted?


I emailed them to Retro, and he was going to put them on the site.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Nater,

Just downloaded the zip and it gives me a corrupt error?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

*Here you go!*

I think these will do better if you right-click, and save them to your hard drive...

Pictures (zip file, 1.2 MB)

Gordon selection (avi file, 2.1 MB)

Deng selection (avi file, 1.6 MB)

===========

These are currently hosted on my personal webspace, so when Retro can mirror them on this site, I'll take my links down.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Here you go!*



> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> I think these will do better if you right-click, and save them to your hard drive...
> 
> Pictures (zip file, 1.2 MB)
> ...


we need some captions for the pics, who is who... nice job though nater.... ill watch the videos in a few


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Here you go!*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> we need some captions for the pics, who is who... nice job though nater.... ill watch the videos in a few


True. Maybe someone with more time than I (not to mention a better memory  ) can come up with a list that captions each picture.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I'll go out on a limb saying the blonde hottie is Lizzy and I'll take a guess that the guy in picture 2246 all the way to the right is tom or it's the guy all the way to the left... Tom has got to be one of those two in that picture!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Darn it, my computer at work can't find a program to open the pix.


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

> Meeting everyone, including Mapelgleaf, who I had no idea going in was actually Kyle from Real World: Chicago. Awesome.


lol... thats a first... 

As for a game, lets do it for sure... we'd get a great group rate if its 25 or more, so i am definitly down fellas


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Darn it, my computer at work can't find a program to open the pix.


They are jpgs.

You should be able to use Internet Explorer or whatever else your web browser is.

The files are zipped, meaning you have to unzip it first if that is your problem.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

So was it like "What's up PC Loadletter"

"Nothin much RetroDreams"


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> So was it like "What's up PC Loadletter"
> 
> "Nothin much RetroDreams"


I just watched the Deng video, whoever was in the mostly black Bulls shirt (PCLOADLETTER?) looked completely pissed haha


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL I saw that. Nothing like the Gordon selection.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> They are jpgs.
> ...


Yes, I AM an idiot. How do I unzip the files?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I AM an idiot. How do I unzip the files?



www.winzip.com


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> So was it like "What's up PC Loadletter"
> 
> "Nothin much RetroDreams"


somewhat. It was hard to keep track of everyone's real names and easy to revert to the familiar names.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I AM an idiot. How do I unzip the files?


Download WinZip, or wait until they're posted as individual pics.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Gentlemen and woman,

I believe we have a shot at the sexiest Internet Message Board awards in late 2004. With your permission I'd like to enter us into the contest.

Good show.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> I'll go out on a limb saying the blonde hottie is Lizzy and I'll take a guess that the guy in picture 2246 all the way to the right is tom or it's the guy all the way to the left... Tom has got to be one of those two in that picture!



I am not in picture 2246.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> LOL I saw that. Nothing like the Gordon selection.


Here's the cast of the Gordon video. It's pretty obvious who does and doesn't like the pick. haha. I haven't even looked at the other video or pics yet! 

Gordon Video: Starring (in order of appearance)

PC Load Letter as “Can’t look… can’t look…. YES!! Gordon Fan” in Black and Red Bulls Shirt
Lizzy as “Blonde Chick sending telepathic signals to David Stern ” in white shirt
Kramer as “Spastic beer-drinking Gordon Fan” in blue striped shirt
Kukoc4ever as “Not too sure about that pick, so I’ll think it over as I eat Fan” in tan/grey(?) collared shirt
DKG1 as “If I keep watching the screen, maybe David Stern will say the pick was traded Fan” in dark green polo shirt.
As camera pans left…
MapleGLeaf as “Former real world Chicago star Kyle who says ‘What’re you gonna do with Ben Gordon… he’s 6’2!’” in black long-sleeved shirt.
SuperDave in a special Cameo appearance as “Silent Bob” in the long-sleeve white-collared shirt on far left (next to former real world stay Kyle).
Benny Got Back as “Irish dude with spiked blone hair” in grey shirt in against bookshelf.
Bret Anderson as “Guy leaning on bookshelf next to Irish dude” in red polo shirt.
As camera pans back right…
Rawse as “Memphis fan who has no clue what he’s gotten himself into” in far background under the tv wearing vertical striped-collared **** w/orange t-shirt underneath.
Last but definitely NOT least… TB#1 as “Fan enjoying the teeny burger appetizers but not the pick” in hawaiin-ish type shirt.

Sorry if I missed anyone. All fashions worn during the filming of Gordon.avi will be coming soon to a Wal-Mart near you.

correction: I believe those were nachos. TB#1


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I couldn't get the zip to work, it says that the file is corrupted or something.

I can tell from the video's that Lizzy is definitley a hottie though...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> 
> Here's the cast of the Gordon video. It's pretty obvious who does and doesn't like the pick. haha. I haven't even looked at the other video or pics yet!
> ...


hilarious, thanks

next year I'm in, and I would have been in this year if I didn't have a class...


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

Let me correct myself... Benny Got Back is a “*Scottish* dude with spiked blonde hair”. Either way, he calls our football players girls cuz they wear pads.


----------



## Bennys Got Back (Jun 13, 2003)

Kramer

Correct my man I am Scottish not Irish - nice comeback and just in time before a volley of abuse was coming your way  

Yip football should really be called 'pad ball', much better name. Now basketball that's a real man's sport... sorry Lizzy and girl's sport too.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bennys Got Back</b>!
> Kramer
> 
> Correct my man I am Scottish not Irish - nice comeback and just in time before a volley of abuse was coming your way
> ...


If my Trainspotting serves me correctly, they were not too happy to be Scottish, the term they used for it escapes me (not really).

Maybe you would rather be Irish?

j/k BTW, You Scots rule in your skirts. The real reason they don't wear pads, they don't make padded skirts.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I have to correct you slightly, BCH - the Scottish do indeed wear pads...under their skirts. One week out of the month.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> I can tell from the video's that Lizzy is definitley a hottie though...


You're beginning to sound too much like KJay.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> Rawse as “Memphis fan who has no clue what he’s gotten himself into” in far background under the tv wearing vertical *striped-collared ***** w/orange t-shirt underneath.


That was supposed to say SHIRT, but my typo apparently forgot an "r". ha.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> That was supposed to say SHIRT, but my typo apparently forgot an "r". ha.


Oh sure, sure.

I'll have you know that striped, collared **** is considered to be the height of fashion in Mississippi. :bsmile:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh sure, sure.
> ...


haha


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh sure, sure.
> ...


So is marrying your cousin or your sister.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> So is marrying your cousin or your sister.


That's more of a tradition than a fashion.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> So is marrying your cousin or your sister.


**cough** **cough** Terre Haute **cough**


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> **cough** **cough** Terre Haute **cough**


No doubt... 

It is a genealogical challenged cess pool here.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> **cough** **cough** Terre Haute **cough**


the first half score now: TB#1 7, RD 0


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I'm already looking forward to the next bb.net get together! Props to Retro for putting this thing together. I agree that if we do not have a draft pick next year, we should get together for the lottery or attend a game together. 

Unfortunately, I started the Atkins diet two days before the draft so I couldn't enjoy as much of the food and beer as I would have liked. After viewing the footage, a diet is a good thing for me ! The drunk friend I brought along definitely picked up the slack for me. He was a real treat to deal with on the ride back to Indiana. 

Funny thing is, I was able to identify a few of the posters before they introduced themselves (TB#1 and Slim). It was interesting meeting everyone in person after chatting with some of you for nearly 4 years. Everyone was cool as hell, looking forward to seeing you all in the near future!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Here you go!*



> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> I think these will do better if you right-click, and save them to your hard drive...
> 
> Pictures (zip file, 1.2 MB)
> ...


I was cleaning my computer and I found this file on there... watch the Deng Selection...

"NOOOOOOOOO"

haha


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

On the bright side Ben Gordon had a fan club on draft day.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

every time deng has a big game or someone writes appreciation post. i have to think of PCLL screaming "noooooo" and being pissed. :laugh:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> every time deng has a big game or someone writes appreciation post. i have to think of PCLL screaming "noooooo" and being pissed. :laugh:


Yes, and hopefully someone can keep bumping this thread every once in a while, just so I can have people continue to remind me how wrong I was about Deng. That would be fantastic!!! :| :no:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, and hopefully someone can keep bumping this thread every once in a while, just so I can have people continue to remind me how wrong I was about Deng. That would be fantastic!!! :| :no:


I just saw the video for the 1st time, PC did you go home and kick the dog later that night?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

PCLL,

Don't fret man, we were all wrong in some sense with the past draft.

Some wanted Harrington from Indy in a trade, some wanted Deng and Iggy (I'm not sure that I was wrong with that)....some, like me didn't want another shrimp in the line up.....thus not happy with the Gordon selection, especially with Deng and Iggy on the Board.

I was wrong. And I am happy I was.............


Also, more good news, they won't catch you doing that at this year's draft - since we have no picks.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, and hopefully someone can keep bumping this thread every once in a while, just so I can have people continue to remind me how wrong I was about Deng. That would be fantastic!!! :| :no:





Don't worry, you more than made up for it with your ever so slightly over excitable Gordon, erm, frenzy. You looked like a little kid who just got his first Christmas present.


Who was your friend in the Bulls tee though? Does he approach everything in life with that do-or-die attitude? :uhoh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, and hopefully someone can keep bumping this thread every once in a while, just so I can have people continue to remind me how wrong I was about Deng. That would be fantastic!!! :| :no:


LOL :laugh: 

it's all good PC


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

You know what's funny? I turned to roomate after watching the Gordon video and said "He's only 6'2"!"

Never got a chance to see these. Will definitely come out in two years when I can really enjoy it


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, unfortunately, the guy in the Bulls tee is actually me (the only geek who wore Bulls attire, by the way). And, when it comes to the Bulls, all draft picks are like do-or-die. I need a life.

The other guy who was excited about Gordon (uber-geek in the striped shirt) is Kramer. He was the guy who yelled "NOOOO!!!" when Deng was picked, actually. I was just in stunned silence...followed by my near-walkout.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Double... sorry


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Um, unfortunately, the guy in the Bulls tee is actually me (the only geek who wore Bulls attire, by the way). And, when it comes to the Bulls, all draft picks are like do-or-die. I need a life.
> ...




Oh.


:| 



You gotta live life mellower, you know......


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Um, unfortunately, the guy in the Bulls tee is actually me (the only geek who wore Bulls attire, by the way). And, when it comes to the Bulls, all draft picks are like do-or-die. I need a life.
> 
> The other guy who was excited about Gordon (uber-geek in the striped shirt) is Kramer. He was the guy who yelled "NOOOO!!!" when Deng was picked, actually. I was just in stunned silence...followed by my near-walkout.


 yeah, and as i recall, when asked my opinion of the Deng pick, i said something like "well, at least it wasn't at #3"...and Retro came out with "where's our power forward?" :laugh:


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

and HEY! i was wearing a Bulls sweatshirt! what am i, invisible?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> "...and Retro came out with "where's our power forward?" :laugh:


we did carry on our tradition of drafting point guards. two pg's if you consider gordon's future at 1.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

If I had been there, I would have cried when the Bulls selected Ben Gordon. 
Tonight, I nearly shed a tear from joy as he rained three...after three...after three...

I'm...so...happy!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> If I had been there, I would have cried when the Bulls selected Ben Gordon.
> Tonight, I nearly shed a tear from joy as he rained three...after three...after three...
> 
> I'm...so...happy!!


at least you didn't get horney or pee your pants as one certain fan did.


----------

